# Low density Samsung 512?



## newzguy1 (Jan 14, 2008)

512MB Samsung sticks with 8 chips. The label says PC3200U-30331-Z 512MB PC3200 CL3. Checking that # out leads me to the following manufacturer's info:
Samsung CN 0439
pc3200u-30331-z
512MB DDR PC3200 CL3
Mfr Part Number: M368L6423ftn-CCC
Type: DDR
Capacity: 512 MB
Speed: PC3200 400MHz
Size & Bit: 32M x 8
Pins: 184pin
ECC: No
Registered: No
Chip: Samsung
CL3
RoHS compliant

Question: Am I correct in deducing that these sticks are LOW-DENSITY? (I gotta tell you, this low-density/high-density issue has got to be one of the most confusing of all computer hardware issues!!!:upset

Thanks.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

8 chips on one side or 8 chips on both?

also, have you read this?

Scroll down to "breakpoint #2 etc etc..."


----------



## newzguy1 (Jan 14, 2008)

8 per side. And yes I did read that post but it did not answer my question clearly.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

I am pretty sure that it says if there are 8 chips per side, the stick is low density...

Or am I incorrect?


----------

